# hello from washington!!!



## avi8ter (Dec 24, 2008)

man this site is awesome. 2nd year of archery elk hunting. wish i would have started archery years ago.kind of a noob.


----------



## Bunkster (Feb 17, 2007)

Welcome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This site is very addicting! Next time you come in join the Wash St. Social Group. Click on quick links and go to social groups. The Evergreen State.


----------



## Masheen76 (Nov 28, 2006)

Welcome and Merry Christmas!

Tons of knowledge and a great community here on AT.


----------



## BowtechAlly563 (Dec 5, 2007)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* avi8tr. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT! Happy Shooting!
X--------------------------:archer:


----------



## pawhittailslar (Dec 21, 2008)

I agree. Great site and I'm loving archery already .. just got into it in October. I'm also an aviator. Private pilot 5 hours to go for instruments. Good luck with archery and flying. What do you fly?


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

Welcome 2 AT


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## avi8ter (Dec 24, 2008)

*flying*

glastar td ,glastar ft ,c150, want a rv7. live at wn53,frontier airpark.wa.,check out our website. snowing hard.18" on the ground deer season is open till the first. think i'll walk out back and try and find one!


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------

